# Cleveland Clinic Abu dhabi Recruitment process



## minameee (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi, I need help on the process. my husband got interviewed on April 1 2019 at CCAD and got a message the next day that he was shortlisted. They said in the email that they interested in his candidacy and they are working to make a contingent offer. But until now we are still waiting for a feedback. The one who's contacting him via email was not helpful at all, she said she is outside of the office and she referred a different person but did not provide any email address. 

Can someone help us?


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Recruitment processes here can be very slow. Hope you heard back from them already.

The only thing you can do is follow up and ask if they are still considering him for the position. 

People at my workplace have that same bad habit of not providing sufficient information on their out-of-office reply, so you may be waiting for that particular recruitment officer to return. And with the month of Ramadan, things get even slower.

Good luck!


----------



## minameee (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi 

We follow up on email, and right now they are processing the HAAD data flow and & DOH. 

Thank you


----------



## Infoteks25 (Dec 10, 2018)

How long did they tell you until your husband moves there and starts his position?


----------



## minameee (Apr 7, 2019)

@info at this stage we are still waiting for the start date. They have really long process. I have a friend it took him 7 months before he starts working at CCAD.


----------



## minameee (Apr 7, 2019)

Infoteks25 said:


> How long did they tell you until your husband moves there and starts his position?


Until now they are not giving any start date. So my husband is considering different hospitals.


----------

